# guiones en diálogo



## Antarte

Según Wikipedia (no puedo poner enlaces, en wikipedia, español, buscar "signos de puntuación"), sobre guiones de diálogo dice esto:



> Se escriben dos, una para abrir y otra para cerrar, excepto cuando el  diálogo no prosigue, que es recomendable suprimir la última y  sustituirla por el obligatorio punto; además, se escriben separadas del  resto de la frase con un espacio, y pegadas al propio inciso. En el caso  de los incisos puede sustituir a la coma para mayor aislamiento de los  mismos, y también a los paréntesis, pero para expresar uno menor.


Pero en las novelas que tengo impresas, el signo de puntuación aparece siempre tras el guión (junto, sin espacio). 

Además, leí una regla que dice que la oración debe conservar el mismo sentido si se remueven los guiones. (No sé si se aplica a los diálogos también).

Aquí van mis dudas:

1) —Hola amigos —saludó el señor— Hace un buen día. (el inciso reemplaza el punto, según wikipedia)

2) —Hola amigos. —Saludó el señor. —Hace un buen día. (el inciso como oración independiente. Creo que aquí se confunde con un tercer diálogo, ya que no se diferencia)

3) —Hola amigos —saludó el señor—. Hace un buen día. (el inciso en la primer oración) Este ejemplo es el que tengo en mis novelas.

¿Pueden orientarme acerca del uso más correcto posible? 

Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 





Antarte said:


> 3) —Hola amigos —saludó el señor—. Hace un buen día.


En este ejemplo, así es como se usan habitualmente las rayas.


----------



## ErOtto

Antarte said:


> ¿Pueden orientarme acerca del uso más correcto posible?


 
Pienso que una de las mejores fuentes es el DPD... mira aquí.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Antarte

Gracias, otra duda que no me queda clara es cuando el diálogo va entre la narración. Busqué en mis novelas y no hallé ejemplos de este tipo (no busqué  demasiado). 

¿Está bien iniciar un diálogo en medio de la narración? ¿O  se debe iniciar siempre después de un punto y aparte? En caso de que  esté bien ¿Cómo se emplea? ¿Son las mismas reglas que para los incisos?

1) Llegaron al lago y Juan sabía qué hacer. —Prepararé la cena. —Dijo mientras desempacaba.

2) Llegaron al lago y Juan sabía qué hacer. —Prepararé la cena—. Dijo mientras desempacaba.

3) otra forma, explicar.

Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Debes hacer punto y aparte, además de sangrarlo. 


> Llegaron al lago y Juan sabía qué hacer.
> —Prepararé la cena —dijo mientras desempacaba.


----------



## Colchonero

He encontrado este enlace que contiene varios ejemplos. Quizá te sea útil.


----------



## Antarte

Gracias Namarne.

Colchonero, sobre ese enlace, usan el guión corto (-), no el largo (—), ¿Estará bien redactado? De todos modos ya lo estoy leyendo.


----------



## Colchonero

Pues es cierto, pero viendo el contenido entiendo que se refieren a lo que es usual con los diálogos: la raya o guión largo. Te he puesto ese enlace porque figuran muchos ejemplos que a lo mejor te sacan de algún apuro concreto.



Antarte said:


> Gracias Namarne.
> 
> Colchonero, sobre ese enlace, usan el guión corto (-), no el largo (—), ¿Estará bien redactado? De todos modos ya lo estoy leyendo.


----------



## Antarte

Una pregunta quizás más técnica sobre las correcciones del Word: Cuando inicio un diálogo con pregunta, admiración o paréntesis "—¿"  "—¡" "—(" lo subraya en verde como error de sintaxis, y en la expliación dice que siempre se debe guardar un espacio antes y después de esos signos. Seguramente es un problema de programación, en mis libros están sin espacio, pero vale la pena preguntar. ¿Es correcto usarlos así, cierto?


----------



## Antarte

Otra duda sobre los diálogos. Sé que hay que comenzarlo con punto y aparte, pero en ocasiones me parece más fluido en punto y seguido:

Según mi parecer, lo pondría así:

  —Ahí va Pablo —dice Lucrecia.
  —¿Ves como siempre se tropieza? —señala Juan.
Marcos ríe. —Es un torpe sin remedio.

  Pero según la normativa iría así:

  —Ahí va Pablo —dice Lucrecia.
  —¿Ves como siempre se tropieza? —señala Juan.
—Es un torpe sin remedio —responde Marcos riendo.

  Como ven, tuve que agregar “responde”, cortando la fluidez.

  ¿Es correcto este planteo o me comí algo en el medio?

  Gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

También podrías recurrir a algo semejante a esto:


—Ahí va Pablo —dice Lucrecia.
—¿Ves como siempre se tropieza? —señala Juan.
Marcos ríe: 
—Es un torpe sin remedio.


----------



## Antarte

Ah, es otra alternativa, de todos modos estoy agregando un renglón más, sin sentido (y ahí vuelvo a 'sentir' que pierde fluidez)

¿Está completamente erróneo escribirlo según mi ejemplo? ¿o hay excepciones? Es decir ¿Queda muy, muy, muy raro? ¿Nadie lo usó nunca así? (y si lo usó, ¿queda bien o mal?)



Antarte said:


> —Ahí va Pablo —dice Lucrecia.
> —¿Ves como siempre se tropieza? —señala Juan.
> Marcos ríe. —Es un torpe sin remedio.


----------



## Bloodsun

> —Ahí va Pablo —dice Lucrecia.
> —¿Ves como siempre se tropieza? —señala Juan.
> Marcos ríe. —Es un torpe sin remedio.



Es incorrecto.
Estoy de acuerdo con Colchonero. En todo caso, si no deseas agregar un renglón más, sí se puede hacer lo siguiente:

—Ahí va Pablo —dice Lucrecia.
—¿Ves como siempre se tropieza? —señala Juan. Marcos ríe. 
—Es un torpe sin remedio.


Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

No digo que sea erróneo y no sé si alguien dispuso alguna vez un diálogo narrativo de esa forma. Creo que el problema estriba en que estás pidiendo una normativa, una serie de reglas a seguir; y la ortotipografía es en gran parte una convención, un conjunto de usos -una costumbre, en definitiva.

El ejemplo que ofreces a mí personalmente me choca un poco; en todo caso, si insistes en tu solución deberías añadir *:* después de _ríe_. Yo lo escribiría como ya te he indicado antes y no sé por qué añadir una línea más es un sinsentido. El sentido depende de lo que dices, no tanto de cómo lo dispones. 

Mi consejo es que te guíes por lo que puedes observar en cualquier libro bien editado. Si deseas profundizar más, te recomiendo algún libro sobre el asunto. José Martínez de Sousa es un autor muy prestigioso en este campo y tiene varias obras publicadas que te pueden ser útiles.


----------



## Antarte

Bueno, eso era lo que quería saber. Es que tenía duda si era 'incorrecto', o solametne 'poco usual', por lo que veo es incorrecto.

Gracias!


----------



## Antarte

Y con respecto a esto, ¿nadie tiene una respuesta?:



Antarte said:


> Una pregunta quizás más técnica sobre las correcciones del Word: Cuando inicio un diálogo con pregunta, admiración o paréntesis "—¿"  "—¡" "—(" lo subraya en verde como error de sintaxis, y en la expliación dice que siempre se debe guardar un espacio antes y después de esos signos. Seguramente es un problema de programación, en mis libros están sin espacio, pero vale la pena preguntar. ¿Es correcto usarlos así, cierto?



Tengo otra pregunta que en los libros veo escrita, pero Word me lo corrige con subrayado verde.

1) Cuando escribo así, señala "reía" en verde:
 —¿Estás bien? —*reía* Ulises ayudándolo a levantarse— ¿no ves por dónde vas?
  Tengo que poner "*Reía*" en mayúsculas para que se vaya el verde.

2) Pero no siempre es así, si agrego un punto, se va el verde. 
—¿Estás bien? —*reía* Ulises ayudándolo a levantarse*.*

3) Ahora bien, esto no siempre es así, en oraciones parecidas no me marca ningún error, por ejemplo:  
 ¡Sabía que alguien madruga más que yo! —*expresa* Virginia sentándose tan veloz como siempre— ¿Entonces?

4) Pero si acorto la oración vuelve a marcar error:
¡Sabía que alguien madruga más que yo! —*expresa* Virginia sentándose— ¿Entonces?

¿Será mala programación de Word? ¿O hay reglas que estoy pasando por alto?


----------



## Colchonero

En mi opinión, el corrector de Word es muy deficiente; de hecho, yo lo tengo "desconectado" para ahorrarme la molestia de los subrayados. Pero, para ser sincero, en cuestiones informáticas no me atrevo a darte consejos. Seguro que hay otros colegas que pueden opinar con mejor criterio.


----------



## Antarte

Pero olvidándonos de Word, ¿los ejemplos que puse son correctos? ¿no me olvidé algún punto o alguna mayuscula, o la sintaxis en algunos casos requiere una cosa y en otros otra?


----------



## Colchonero

Te pongo las frases como es usual y según mi gusto. Recuerda que no estoy diciendo que deba hacerse así, sino que así suele hacerse y es como a mí me parece mejor. ¿De acuerdo?   Quizá otros foreros tengan opiniones distintas.

 —¿Estás bien? —reía Ulises ayudándolo a levantarse—. ¿No ves por dónde vas?

—¿Estás bien? —reía Ulises ayudándolo a levantarse*.*

—¡Sabía que alguien madruga más que yo! —expresa Virginia sentándose tan veloz como siempre—. ¿Entonces?


Insisto: no hagas mucho caso al corrector de Word.


----------



## Antarte

Entonces mejor, las reglas de guiones de diálogo son constantes, no dependen de la sintaxis. 

ok, gracias Colchonero.


----------



## Antarte

Amigos, me van a matar pero tengo otra duda más, y busqué pero no hallé ninguna regla para el uso de paréntesis y guiones mezclados, ahí va un ejemplito:

—Entonces iremos todos juntos —dijo Virginia (ya sabía qué les esperaba)—.

Al final se amontonan tres signos distintos (paréntesis, guión y punto). ¿Es aceptable? 

Además, este ejemplo también pasa con las comillas ["—.] y hsata podrían juntarse cuatro signos [")—.]

¿Se usa así? ¿o en estos casos hay que hacer algo para evitarlo?


----------



## Colchonero

Vamos a ver. Si la frase acaba ahí donde la cortas, te sobra la raya: 

_—Entonces iremos todos juntos —dijo Virginia (ya sabía qué les esperaba)._

Si prosigue como, por ejemplo, así:

_—Entonces iremos todos juntos —dijo Virginia (ya sabía qué les esperaba)—._
_Os esperamos allí._

No veo qué problema le ves. Hay tres signos de puntuación consecutivos, sí: no pasa nada.


----------



## Antarte

Ah, si, la frase prosigue, olvidé continuarla, sería parecido pero en el mismo renglón para mantener la fluidez.

_—Entonces iremos todos juntos —dijo Virginia (ya sabía qué les esperaba)—.__ Os esperamos allí.

_¿Está bien así? ¿O hay que poner punto y aparte?


----------



## Colchonero

Antarte said:


> Ah, si, la frase prosigue, olvidé continuarla, sería parecido pero en el mismo renglón para mantener la fluidez.
> 
> _—Entonces iremos todos juntos —dijo Virginia (ya sabía qué les esperaba)—.__ Os esperamos allí._
> 
> ¿Está bien así? ¿O hay que poner punto y aparte?


 
Si se trata del mismo hablante, del mismo personaje, está bien así.


----------



## kreiner

Antarte said:


> Ah, si, la frase prosigue, olvidé continuarla, sería parecido pero en el mismo renglón para mantener la fluidez.
> 
> _—Entonces iremos todos juntos —dijo Virginia (ya sabía qué les esperaba)—.__ Os esperamos allí._
> 
> ¿Está bien así? ¿O hay que poner punto y aparte?


 
Si hay punto y aparte no debes poner la raya al final del periodo.


----------



## Antarte

Gracias! es como volver al primario hehe, son esas cosas que las vienes leyendo desde pequeño pero jamás reparas en ellas hasta que te pones a usarlas.


----------



## Colchonero

No te preocupes: al principio resulta un poco lioso pero luego acabas por hacerlo correctamente sin pararte a pensarlo.


----------



## Antarte

Es cierto Colchonero, dos o tres páginas y te acostumbras, después de todo son convenciones, no tienen por qué 'parecer' bien, solo hay que acostumbrarse.

Ahora tengo otra duda que parece una tontería, pero veamos: ¿Está bien usar un verbo en reemplazo del típico "dijo", para ganar fluidez?

_—¿Qué dijiste? __—voltea Ignacio indignado__—. ¿Tienes idea de quién soy?
_
Cuando lo habitual sería:

_—¿Qué dijiste? __—dijo Ignacio y voltea indignado__—. ¿Tienes idea de quién soy?_

Yo me di cuenta que suelo suprimir el "dijo", por otra acción, así no me queda tanto "dijo" junto en los diálogos. Pero bueno, son acciones que no significan decir, aunque, yo creo que se entienden, pero no sé si otros las entienden, así que no sé si está bien ese reemplazo. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Bloodsun

Antarte said:


> Ahora tengo otra duda que parece una tontería, pero veamos: ¿Está bien usar un verbo en reemplazo del típico "dijo", para ganar fluidez?
> 
> _—¿Qué dijiste? __—voltea Ignacio indignado__—. ¿Tienes idea de quién soy?
> _
> Cuando lo habitual sería:
> 
> _—¿Qué dijiste? __—dijo Ignacio y voltea indignado__—. ¿Tienes idea de quién soy?_
> 
> Yo me di cuenta que suelo suprimir el "dijo", por otra acción, así no me queda tanto "dijo" junto en los diálogos. Pero bueno, son acciones que no significan decir, aunque, yo creo que se entienden, pero no sé si otros las entienden, así que no sé si está bien ese reemplazo. ¿Qué opinan?



No se trata de un reemplazo, sino de una omisión. Está implícito que esa persona está hablando, por lo cual no es imprescindible escribir "dijo" cada vez.

Lo que sí, noté un error en el segundo ejemplo. Utilizas "dijo" y "voltea" en la misma oración, cuando deberías hablar siempre en el mismo tiempo verbal. En todo caso, sería: "dijo Ignacio y volteó indignado", o bien "dice Ignacio y voltea indignado", o bien "dijo Ignacio mientras volteaba indignado". ¿Se entiende a lo que voy?


Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

Puedes reemplazarlo, claro está, para evitar repeticiones y que no se pierda la fluidez del período. Y, mejor aún, puedes suprimirlo cuando sea posible, como te ha sugerido Bloodsun. Por ejemplo: 

_—¿Qué dijiste? —Ignacio se giró indignado—. ¿Tienes idea de quién soy?_

Es sólo un ejemplo. Las posibilidades son múltiples.


----------



## Antarte

Es un descanso poder reemplazar como quiera, tanto 'dijo' parecía casi un insulto a la inteligencia. Y lo de los tiempos verbales lo sabía pero se me vuela simepre, voy a poner más atención en ello.

gracias!


----------



## anby

Después de leer todo el hilo, me han quedado dos dudas. 

*1ª* En el caso de usar puntos suspensivos, ¿*se tiene que dejar un espacio después de dichos puntos?*

Ejemplo:
—Recuerda cogerlo todo: el bañador, la toalla, el protector solar*... —*gritó desde la cocina


*2ª *En el caso de que el narrador interrumpa (es que no sé como decirlo) al dialogante y *los puntos sigan después*, ¿sería correcto escribirlo así? *raya y puntos suspensivos*, sin espacio entre la raya y los puntos.

Ejemplo:
—Es importante que sepan que el espacio tiempo en el que se mueven las cuerdas y p-branas de la  teoría no sería el espacio tiempo ordinario de 4 dimensiones... — Mientras hablaba el profesor yo intentaba concentrarme en sus palabras*—...* sino un  espacio de tipo Kaluza Klein ¿Me entienden?

Gracias


----------



## Jonno

Después de puntos suspensivos siempre va espacio, salvo que les siga otro signo de puntuación (ver PDD). La raya es un signo de puntuación y siguiendo la norma no se debería dejar espacio entre ella y los puntos... pero personalmente no tengo tan claro que seguiría la norma. Creo que si dependiera de mí, dejaría espacio por estética 

Además creo que la norma se contradice porque en la entrada sobre la raya en PDDdice que sí debe dejarse espacio antes de ella


----------



## anby

Gracias Jonno, sí parece más estético dejando espacio, queda más limpio, pero claro una cosa es la estética y auque lo escribamos después como mejor nos parezca y otra cosa es el uso correcto 

Es que he mirado en varios sitios y en unos sale de una manera y en  otros de otra, por eso al final he escrito aquí mi duda. Gracias


----------



## Bloodsun

anby said:


> Después de leer todo el hilo, me han quedado dos dudas.
> 
> *1ª* En el caso de usar puntos suspensivos, ¿*se tiene que dejar un espacio después de dichos puntos?*
> 
> Ejemplo:
> —Recuerda cogerlo todo: el bañador, la toalla, el protector solar*... —*gritó desde la cocina.  *(están bien usados los puntos suspensivos)*
> 
> 
> *2ª *En el caso de que el narrador interrumpa (es que no sé como decirlo) al dialogante y *los puntos sigan después*, ¿sería correcto escribirlo así? *raya y puntos suspensivos*, sin espacio entre la raya y los puntos.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> —Es importante que sepan que el espacio tiempo en el que se mueven las cuerdas y p-branas de la  teoría no sería el espacio tiempo ordinario de 4 dimensiones... — Mientras hablaba el profesor yo intentaba concentrarme en sus palabras—... sino un  espacio de tipo Kaluza Klein ¿Me entienden? *(a mi parecer están bien los dos)*
> 
> Gracias



Hola anby. Yo te recomendaría que leyeras de cabo a rabo el artículo del DPD acerca de los puntos suspensivos, ya que aclara la mayoría de las dudas y usos.

Extraigo un par de fragmentos acerca de los *puntos suspensivos*:


> Se escriben siempre pegados a la palabra o el signo que los precede, y separados por un espacio de la palabra o el signo que los sigue; pero si lo que sigue a los puntos suspensivos es otro signo de puntuación, no se deja espacio entre ambos. Si los puntos suspensivos cierran el enunciado, la palabra siguiente debe escribirse con mayúscula inicial: _El caso es que si lloviese*... M*ejor no pensar en esa posibilidad_; pero si no cierran el enunciado y este continúa tras ellos, la palabra que sigue se inicia con minúscula: _Estoy pensando que*... a*ceptaré; en esta ocasión debo arriesgarme._





> *3. Combinación con otros signos*
> 
> b) Tras los puntos suspensivos pueden colocarse otros signos de puntuación, como la coma, el punto y coma y los dos puntos, sin dejar entre ambos signos ningún espacio de separación:
> 
> _Cuando decidas los colores, las telas, el tipo de mobiliario*...,* ven a verme y te haré el presupuesto.
> 
> Mañana traerán la mesa, las sillas, los cuadros*...;* entonces sí parecerá una casa.
> 
> Pensándolo bien*...:* mejor que no se presente._
> 
> c) Los puntos suspensivos se escriben delante de los signos de cierre de interrogación o de exclamación si el enunciado interrogativo o exclamativo está incompleto: _¡Si te dije que*...!* Es inútil, nunca haces caso a nadie_; si está completo, los puntos suspensivos se escriben detrás, sin espacio de separación: _¿Me habrá traído los libros*?...* Seguro que sí_. Pueden darse casos en que se junten el punto de una abreviatura, los tres puntos suspensivos y el de los signos de cierre de interrogación o de exclamación: _—¿Viste a ese *Sr....?* —Sí, el Sr. González estuvo aquí ayer._





> Si se quiere dejar claro que la reproducción de una cita textual no se hace desde el comienzo mismo del enunciado, es posible escribir puntos suspensivos al inicio de la cita, sin paréntesis ni corchetes, dejando un blanco de separación respecto de la palabra a la que preceden: Al final de la obra, don Quijote pide «... un confesor que me confiese y un escribano que haga mi testamento». Asimismo, cuando la reproducción de la cita queda incompleta por su parte final, es posible escribir puntos suspensivos, sin paréntesis ni corchetes y sin blanco de separación con respecto al texto que antecede, para indicar que el enunciado continúa más allá de la última palabra reproducida: Al final de la obra, don Quijote pide «... un confesor que me confiese y un escribano que haga mi testamento...», evidenciando la cordura que le asiste en sus últimos momentos. *(Yo creo que esta es la recomendación del DPD que se aplicaría a tu segundo ejemplo, el de palabras—... sino)*



Para mayor claridad leer completo el artículo. 


Saludos.


----------



## Ana-Patricia

Hola a todos:

Primeramente quisiera disculparme con ustedes si es que mi pregunta ya se ha hecho antes (busque y no encontré) o está mal ubicada, pero abrí un nuevo hilo de discusión para hacer una pregunta similar y fue cancelada. Se me informó que si tenia mas dudas sobre este tema podría hacerlo aquí.

Volviendo a la pregunta en sí, mi duda no es sobre el uso de la raya en textos narrativos sino para introducir incisiones. 

Entiendo que en la escritura informal del ingles, los guiones largos pueden reemplazar comas, punto y coma, dos puntos y paréntesis para indicar un énfasis añadido, una interrupción, o un brusco cambio de pensamiento. 

La confusión que tengo es que al decir "un cambio abrupto de pensamiento" no dice que encasilla precisamente. 

Yo siempre había pensado que en este ultimo caso el cambio de pensamiento surgía repentinamente, ya sea por un desliz mental o de un modo semejante a cuando alguien se desvía de un tema, debido a una distracción temporal. Y que la raya se utilizaba para darle entender al lector que en respuesta a la situación el orador ha reflexionado de una manera espontánea, casi sin querer, reaccionando de forma involuntaria.  

E.g., Desde hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente —justo ahora estoy viendo tus mensajes—. Estamos en contacto.

Para mi la raya en cuestión expresa que la frase que le sigue esta dicha de manera espontánea (vea explicación arriba) o simplemente entredicha como una ocurrencia tardía.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Está correcta mi interpretación? Sera que simplemente no tiene sentido en este caso.

Ilustrando otro ejemplo, imagínate que estas con un grupo de amigos y estas teniendo una conversación casual cuando, de repente, te das cuenta que has perdido tus llaves y tu mismo te interrumpes en media oración.

E.g., Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo —espera, y mis llaves—?  

Aquí les dejo algunos otros ejemplos en ingles que encontré en la red:
-I have two dollars in my—Oh No! I think I left my purse at the mall!
-I saw Bill yesterday—wait, is that a helicopter up there?—never mind.

¿Qué seria la puntuación correcta en español en estos casos? Existe una función gramatical similar a este en el español. (Puede ser que lo haya pasado por alto, pero no leí nada sobre este asunto en el DPD.)

Espero sus respuestas. Gracias.

P.D. Una vez más, por favor, discúlpenme si este no es el sitio indicado para hacer esta clase de preguntas. Soy nueva y aún estoy aprendiendo todas las reglas de este foro.


----------



## Sembrador

Hola, Ana.

En mi opinión, la raya no tiene el uso que propones. La raya sirve para indicar que un personaje participa en un diálogo, o para intercalar un comentario o explicación relacionada con lo que se dice. En el DPD se explican con claridad sus usos. 

Pienso que hay otros signos más apropiados para intercalar un cambio de idea dentro del diálogo de una misma persona, como el punto y seguido, paréntesis, signos de admiración, puntos suspensivos, o la combinación de varios de ellos. Tomando tus ejemplos:

_De hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente... ¡Justo ahora estoy viendo tus mensajes! Estamos en contacto._
_Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo... Espera... ¿Y mis llaves?_

Seguro que hay otras formas de puntuarlos, pero a esta hora la creatividad me baja más de lo normal. 

Pienso que si intercalas rayas en una intervención, y con más razón si se cambia el tema del discurso, el lector se puede confundir y pensar que hubo un cambio de orador, o que lo que encierras entre rayas es una aclaratoria del narrador omnipresente. 

De todas maneras, mejor esperemos otra opinión, para que puedas sopesar y sacar conclusiones. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Ana-Patricia

Hola, Sembrador.
Gracias por la rápida respuesta. Entendió que el DPD es bastante explícito en lo que conforman las reglas del uso de la raya. Quizás no me haya explicado bien hasta ahora, lo que quería decir es que si alguien conocía en la escritura informal de algún otro uso más similar al la interpretación que yo le he dado. En cuanto a los puntos suspensivos es lo primero que se me ocurrió a mí también, sin embargo, yo generalmente los asocio más con una breve pausa, expresa algo muy diferente para mí. Igualmente me ocurre con respecto a los demás signos de puntuación que hemos mencionado.


----------



## Sembrador

Hola, Ana. Buenos días. 

Si bien los puntos suspensivos implican una pausa más o menos larga, no obligan a que la idea con la que se continúa el discurso esté directamente asociada a lo que se decía antes de la interrupción. Le pones una mayúscula a la primera letra, y listo: podrás decir lo que quieras... ¿Ya estamos en octubre?  

Ojalá entrara algún otro compañero a dejar su opinión. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ana-Patricia

Buenos días, Sembrador.

Siguiendo con el mismo ejemplo:

_Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo... Espera... ¿Y mis llaves?

_Los puntos suspensivos en esta oración me dan la impresión que el orador interrumpió la oración para detenerse a pensar/reaccionar.

Esto contrasta con el uso que le damos en ingles a la raya para indicar un cambio abrupto de pensamiento.

No sé, tal vez el problema lo estoy creando yo misma al darle un significado que no tiene, pero no logro entender que se hace en estos casos donde, como decimos en México, se te chispotea al hablar es decir, dices algo sin querer queriendo.


----------



## blasita

Hola: 





Ana-Patricia said:


> Primeramente quisiera disculparme con ustedes si es que mi pregunta ya se ha hecho antes (busque y no encontré) o está mal ubicada, pero abrí un nuevo hilo de discusión para hacer una pregunta similar y fue cancelada. Se me informó que si tenia mas dudas sobre este tema podría hacerlo aquí


No te preocupes, no es culpa tuya. Los enlaces que te dieron no se correspondían exactamente, en mi opinión, con tu pregunta. Esto es lo que dije en el hilo que fue borrado: ​




> Hola y bienvenida al foro, Ana Patricia:
> 
> Mi opinión es que "estamos en contacto" no pertenece a esa primera oración y, así, lo separaría con un punto. Es decir, si quieres usar la raya: Justo ahora veo tus mensajes —desde hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente—. Estamos en contacto. Aunque son oraciones muy cortas, yo incluso separaría esa frase intermedia con puntos.
> 
> En el DPD puedes encontrar información sobre el uso de la raya. Del apartado 2.1., que es el apartado que corresponde a este caso:
> 
> 
> 
> Los incisos entre rayas suponen un aislamiento mayor con respecto al texto en el que se insertan que los que se escriben entre comas, pero menor que los que se escriben entre paréntesis.
> 
> 
> 
> Y hay otros hilos sobre este tema a los que puedes echar un ojo.
> 
> Un saludo.
Click to expand...

Los dos foreros que participamos en esa conversación lo tomamos como un inciso. 

Voy a añadir mi opinión a la de Sembrador. Acerca de lo que dices ahora del uso de la raya cuando hay una interrupción y se refiere algo distinto, como en: 





Ana-Patricia said:


> E.g., Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo —espera, y mis llaves—?


Al fin y al cabo es un inciso, ¿no? Yo preferiría usar paréntesis en su lugar porque estos aíslan más la frase del resto de la oración, pero no creo que el uso de la raya esté mal. De todas formas, la puntuación sería en todo caso: _—espera, ¿y mis llaves?—.

_Otro saludo.


----------



## Sembrador

Hola, Blasita. 

Pienso que todo depende del estilo que se esté utilizando para la redacción. Si es un diálogo, no me cuadra:

▬ Hola, Andrés. ¿Llevas rato esperándome?
▬ Hola, Teresa. No mucho, apenas cinco o diez minutos ▬ ¿Quieres un chocolate?

No hay manera de estar seguros de quién le ofrece el chocolate a quién, porque se hace complicado discriminar qué raya indica el comienzo de una intervención, y cuál marca un inciso del hablante. Mucho menos cuando leemos un libro que pasamos de PDF a AZW por medios turbios en los que el formato se vuelve un ocho.

Si es un diálogo definido por comillas, hasta donde sé las rayas se utilizan para intercalar comentarios del narrador. Aunque quizá se pudiera forzar un inciso del hablante:

"Hoy, te quiero decir muchas cosas que tengo guardadas dentro ▬ dame un segundo, mientras pasa el avión ▬. Ajá. Es que no aguanto más este silencio".

Me parece que no se ven bien. No lucen elegantes.  

Y, en un monólogo, sí que las he visto para intercalar un inciso por parte del narrador/orador. Las utilizaba con mucha frecuencia el maestro Juan Ramón Jiménez:



> No. Doña Domitila - de hábito de Padre Jesús de Nazareno, morado todo con el cordón amarillo, igual que Reyes, el besuguero - , te tendría, a lo mejor, dos horas de rodillas en un rincón del patio de los plátanos (...)



En lo personal, si estuviera escribiendo una obra con diálogos, solo utilizaría las rayas para incisos en el caso de un monólogo, o para acotar comentarios del narrador. 

▬ ¡Me voy a lanzar por el balcón, te lo juro! ▬ gritó Alberto ▬ ¡Ya no aguanto los intereses de la tarjeta de crédito!
▬ Pero no te lances antes de poner el auto a mi nombre ▬ lo interrumpió Lorena, con la mirada fría y brillante. 

¡Saludos cordiales!

Nota: Por favor, discúlpenme la bastedad de rayas que utilicé, pero confieso que no encuentro las más delgadas.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Sembrador:

La verdad es que no había comentado nada con respecto al uso de la raya en diálogos ni en general, ya que me he centrado totalmente en la pregunta de Ana Patricia. Gracias por tus comentarios. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en la raya para enmarcar ese inciso en el primer diálogo no queda bien; yo no usaría más que un punto entre medias o, si lo dice Teresa, lo escribiría en la siguiente línea. De todas formas, ese "quieres" en el texto del inciso iría con minúscula y así supongo que de esta forma se vería claro que el que habla es el propio Andrés. Fíjate, a mí no me parecen mal en las citas textuales entrecomilladas; de hecho, la raya me parece bastante elegante en general si no se abusa de ella. Incluso la prefiero en los incisos al paréntesis, que reconozco que uso demasiado. Y sobre el caso de los comentarios del narrador a mí también me parece que está bien (aunque siempre sin espacio entre la raya y las palabras que enmarca). (En Windows, tecleas alt+0151 y te sale la raya).

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Sembrador

Hola de nuevo, Blasita. 

Muchas gracias a ti, por tus indicaciones y correcciones (y por el código de la raya, pues no lo encontraba por ningún lado). En el primer diálogo, es cierto, me faltó colocar el punto, punto y coma o una comita solitaria después de la raya, y eso cambia la interpretación que pudiera dársele. Respectos a los espacios que aparecen entre las rayas y su contenido, creéme que no fue mi culpa sino del rústico caracter que encontré —y no volverá a pasar, lo prometo—.  Más que rayas, eran puntales de roble.  

Al final, fíjate, ya que no hay una norma que limite de forma exacta este uso, supongo que queda en manos del autor echar mano a uno u otro recurso, según su conveniencia y gusto. Por ejemplo, a mí me gusta utilizar rayas en diálogos de frases breves y coloquiales, y comillas en diálogos más largos y elaborados. Cada cual tiene su estilo. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Ana-Patricia

Hola, Blasita. Gracias por aportar a la conversación.

Blasita, ya que tu de preferencia enmarcarías el texto con paréntesis, me gustaría saber que piensas sobre esto: 

_Yo siempre había pensado que en este ultimo caso el cambio de pensamiento surgía repentinamente, ya sea por un desliz mental o de un modo semejante a cuando alguien se desvía de un tema, debido a una distracción temporal. Y que la raya se utilizaba para darle entender al lector que en respuesta a la situación el orador ha reflexionado de una manera espontánea, casi sin querer, reaccionando de forma involuntaria. 

_Yo marco la diferencia entre los incisos que se encuentran dentro de los paréntesis por el hecho que, como tu misma dices, desempeñan un papel más aislado. Y porque creo, además, que el comentario es más deliberado, como si se hiciera con la intención de dejar entrever algún pensamiento/sentimiento guardado generalmente para clarificar un punto o añadir una nota explicatoria. 

Sin embargo, si esta distinción no se hace en el español. Entonces, en el siguiente ejemplo, aunque me ha quedado resuelto que lo interpretan como un inciso, que les indica la raya.

_E.g., Desde hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente —justo ahora estoy viendo tus mensajes—. Estamos en contacto.

Para mi la raya en cuestión expresa que la frase que le sigue esta dicha de manera espontánea (vea explicación arriba) o simplemente entredicha como una ocurrencia tardía.

_En cambio, ¿cómo lo entienden ustedes? Lo ven como una aclaración, un comentario añadido, una frase suelta...

Perdonen si la pregunta esta mal-hecha o es un poco confusa, pero es por mi propio grado de confusión. 
 
No tengo la costumbre de escribir en español y a veces se me dificulta expresarme correctamente.


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo, Ana:

Es un tema interesante el que planteas. Tengo que decir que nunca antes había pensado en que la espontaneidad del inciso pudiera influir a la hora de elegir entre la raya y los paréntesis. La posible explicación a esa teoría puede ser esa: si los incisos entre paréntesis suponen un mayor aislamiento del texto en el que se incluyen, pueden ser menos repentinos o espontáneos.

Sin embargo, la verdad es que yo no tengo en cuenta este punto en el momento de elegir entre coma, raya y paréntesis para incisos o aclaraciones. Es decir que, incluso, como ese tipo de comentarios espontáneos y cortos son en principio menos importantes o pueden estar menos relacionados con el resto del texto, los tendería a encerrar más a menudo entre paréntesis. En general para mí, el uso de los paréntesis es más informal que el de la raya en incisos. Y pienso que el hecho de que use más los incisos entre paréntesis se debe también a algo muy práctico: los paréntesis están en el teclado y la raya no. En un escrito más formal, sí que intento variar y usarlos de manera más adecuada. Y creo que, como bien dice Sembrador, cada uno puede tener su estilo y sus preferencias en este caso.

A ver lo que opinan otros compañeros.

He echado un ojo rápido a la Ortografía, que es más actual y completa que el DPD. El apartado 3.4.5 trata de los paréntesis y el 3.4.7 de la raya. Se habla de la poca o nula vinculación sintáctica con el texto principal cuando se usan los paréntesis para enmarcar incisos y de otros asuntos, pero no de la posible preferencia en función de lo deliberado o espontáneo de lo escrito en el inciso. De todas formas, me parece que puede ser interesante ver los ejemplos que se dan. Aquí se pueden consultar los apartados que hablan de estos temas: 3.4.5.1.1 (los paréntesis para aislar incisos) y 3.4.7.1.1 (la raya en incisos).


----------



## Ana-Patricia

Hola Blasita, aquí de nuevo. 

Te agradezco la referencia.

¡Quéinteresante! Nunca supuse que se podía dejar al criterio del escritor y  que la elección pudiera ser completamente subjetiva. 

En el primer ejemplo, entonces entiendo que fácilmente se pudiera substituir la raya con paréntesis, de manera que ambas opciones serian aceptables o incluso si decidiera no usar ninguno:

_1.) Desde hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente —justo ahora estoy viendo tus mensajes—. Estamos en contacto.
2.) Desde hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente (justo ahora estoy viendo tus mensajes). Estamos en contacto.
3.) Desde hoy en adelante estaré más pendiente. Justo ahora estoy viendo tus mensajes. Estamos en contacto.

_Sin embargo, para mí sí existe una sutil diferencia, pero como tu dices si la espontaneidad no es algo que se tome en cuenta en el momento de elegir entre la coma, raya, o paréntesis, entonces se presume que muy pocas personas interpretarían la primera oración como yo lo he hecho. 

En el segundo ejemplo que expuse jamás se me hubiese ocurrido usar paréntesis:

_1.) Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo —espera, ¿y mis llaves?—.
2.) Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo (espera, ¿y mis llaves?).

_Si estuviese escribiendo en ingles creo que los paréntesis no harían sentido en este caso, por lo menos, nunca he visto que alguien los utilice de esa manera. Admito que me parece un poco extraño, ya que en ingles la raya se emplea en general para este uso entre otros. De ahí fue que comenzaron todas mis dudas, porque llegue a percibir que, en español, la raya se utiliza mas para señalar en los diálogos la intervención de cada locutor y los comentarios e incisos del narrador, un uso que no se emplea en ingles, de modo que si podría resultar ser muy confuso como explico Sembrador.

Aunque, ahora me queda mas claro que mientras se este tratando de un monólogo o dentro de una cita textual entrecomillada se puede usar sin reserva.

No sé cuales sean las reglas en español, pero en ingles la raya también se puede escribir usando un par de guiones de la siguiente manera (--), y hoy en día la mayoría de los procesadores de texto modernos los insertan automáticamente, por lo que no es una inconveniencia gravosa, en ingles, y su uso es bastante común e informal. Incluso he visto que se usa mas en la escritura informal e igualmente se nos advierte en textos mas formales que se use con moderación y juiciosamente, de una manera más apropiada como tu dices.

Y bueno, abusando un poco de tu generosidad. Una preguntita más. ¡Ja,ja,ja!

¿Existen reglas o hay algún consenso sobre las implicaciones que tienen los signos de puntuación o estas también se las otorga el autor?


----------



## blasita

No hay problema, Ana, un placer contribuir en esta conversación.

Teniendo en mente que estamos hablando de contextos coloquiales y de un estilo informal, sigo creyendo que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, es decir, su manera de usar estos signos de puntuación en sus escritos.

En tu primer ejemplo, me queda claro que es una aclaración, una extensión de lo dicho. También puedo usar una simple coma. Y, de todas las maneras, como dices "justo ahora", pues también se entiende que es algo muy reciente. En realidad, nunca usaría tu segundo ejemplo en un escrito tipo correo o similar, es decir, no incluiría ningún comentario que me venga a la cabeza o algo que esté hablando con otra persona que no tenga que ver con lo que estoy diciendo, y menos justo en medio de la oración. Interrumpir la oración así, simplemente no lo hago nunca por escrito; sí en la lengua oral, claro. Lo único que se me ocurre es estar chateando con alguien y, por ejemplo, querer avisar a la otra persona de que me están llamando: _Es cierto, la fiesta de anoche estuvo ..._ Normalmente pondría comas (o puntos) y ya está: _Me suena el teléfono, espera. Teléfono, espera_.

Supongo que por "implicaciones" querrás referirte a si hay consenso en cuanto a cómo puntuar ese pensamiento o esa ocurrencia, ese algo que se te acaba de ocurrir y que, además, puede no tener relación con lo que estás escribiendo.  Y quieres que la puntuación refleje que es algo que se te ha ocurrido en ese mismo momento. Lo siento mucho, pero esto no lo sé. Para mí es cuestión de preferencias personales.


----------



## Ana-Patricia

Hola, Blasita. Buen día.

En cuanto al segundo ejemplo, estoy de acuerdo yo tampoco lo haría, pero sí lo he visto, especialmente entre los jóvenes. Y no sé, quizás algunas personas simplemente les gusta redactar exactamente lo que están pensando.

En fin, te agradezco que hayas tomado de tu tiempo para asistirme. 
Han sido de gran ayuda, incluyendo a Sembrado por supuesto. 

Gracias, Ana-Patricia.


----------

